# Frostbite 2.0 vs Cryengine 3 vs Unreal Engine 3.5 usw.



## Tiz92 (30. Mai 2012)

Grüße Nerdfreunde! 

Also Leute ich würde mal gerne eine kleine Diskussion entfachen über die "beste" und "schönste" Game Engine, hauptsächlich für Ego Shooter. 

Jeder kann sein eigenen Eindrücke schildern und Meinungen dazu sagen.

Ich finde ja die Frostbite am besten für einen Shooter. Ihr Stil gefällt mir extrem gut. Technisch ist sie ja auf höhe der Zeit. Wobei mich es interessieren würde in wie weit BF3 eigentlich Tesselation einsetzt? Nur für die Berge oder?  
Und technisch ist sie der Cryengine 3 ja auch überlegen da sie ein Defferend Renderer ist und die Cryengine eben nicht. 

Schade finde ich es dass es mit der Frostbite keine richtigen Modprojekte gibt die alles aus der Engine rausholen wie bei der Cryengine. 

Am effizientesten finde ich sie auch, denn wie BF3 aussieht und wie flüssig es auf meiner alten 5870 noch in Hoch ist finde ich sehr gut. Da habe in Crysis 2 nur ein Drittel der FPS. 

Die Unreal finde ich sehr ausgelutscht, den Stil sieht man einfach zu oft. Und irgendwie gibt es fast kein Spiel das scharfe Texturen damit hat.  

Überhaupt finde ich dass es sehr wichtig wäre schärfere Texturen einzubinden. Von mir aus können die Hälfte der Spiele das bisschen Tessellation weg lassen wenn sie dafür bessere Texturen verwenden. Wirklich scharfe Texturen habe ich bis jetzt wirklich nur in BF3, Crysis 1 und manchmal 2, Stalker und wenige andere Spielen gesehen. Und das finde ich sehr schade. 

Außerdem finde ich den "Hype" um FXAA oder MLAA nicht gut, es ist schön dass es schonende AA Metoden gibt, aber MSAA das ohne Unschärfe glättet finde ich besser und ich schalte meistens auch so viel AA wie es nur geht ein.  

So ich hab mal bisschen mit dem Thema angefangen. Würde mich über eine tolle Diskussion freuen.


----------



## jester_ger (1. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Frostbite 2.0 Engine um einiges besser als die Cryengine 3.

Knackige Texturen, schöne Physikspielereien, schönere Schatten.

Allerdings denke ich das Dice einfach mehr Erfahrung im PC Segment hat. Klar war Crysis 1 ein Optikknaller, aber zu welchem Preis... Da reichte ja schon die High High High End Technik nicht aus. Entweder echt so gewollt, oder aber doch ein wenig schlampig programmiert.

Schade finde ich das aus der Frostbite nicht mehr Destruction rausgeholt wurde. Aber vielleicht wird Battlefield 4 oder Bad Company 3 oder wie auch immer der nächste BF Titel heißt, ja eine aufgeborte Version genutzt. Die Engine kann bestimmt mehr als bisher gezeigt wurde. Und wenn die Entwickler mehr Zeit mit der verarbeitung hatten, dann kommt da bestimmt was noch schöneres raus als Battlefield 3...

Die Unrealengine auf denke ich auf ihrem absoluten Zenit angekommen, mehr als Bulletstorm ist damit nicht mehr drin. ( Bulletstorm sah cool aus, reicht aber leider nicht an die aktuellen Engine´s ran! )

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Cryengine liegt meiner Meinung nach vorn. Jetzt nicht nur auf Crysis 2 bezogen sondern auch auf das SDK und den Sandbox Editor. Man kann einfach unglaublich viel damit machen und sie sieht super aus. Von der Frostbite sah man bis jetzt ja nur BF3 (Welches ich so langsam nicht mehr ganz so hübsch finde) und NFS The Run (Welches sie auch grafisch mächtig versaut haben) 
Die Unreal Engine 3 finde ich auch jetzt noch recht schön. Ist irgendwie immer gut anzusehen weil ich den Style von ihr wirklich mag. Dazu kann man halt auch wieder recht viel mit ihr machen. Besonders die Physik-Level bei Unreal Tournament 3 finde ich klasse  Die UE3 finde ich auch jetzt noch zeitgemäß, liegt aber wohl daran weil die Grafik allgemein irgendwie nur wirklich kleine Sprünge macht. Die Cryengine 2 sieht auch heute noch super aus und dabei ist es schon gut 5 Jahre her...

Btw MLAA und FXAA (Nicht den injector) finde ich auch ziemlich grausig. Ich hasse unscharfe Spiele. Der Injector geht meiner Meinung nach noch. BF3 und Skyrim sehen damit klasse aus


----------

